# Sun Dancer/MLS Open House Results



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

(I had put this on the end of the roll call thread, but thought it needed its own subject...) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif 

The 2008 NGRC SDRR/MLS Open House was (IMHO) a resounding riot!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

The thanks go to many people, but first and foremost, I want to publicly express my heartfelt and sincere thanks to my wonderful wife, Debbie!!! Without her help and support, we’d have been eating Cheerios and drinking pool water… 

She’s an absolute peach, and I’m really fortunate to have her by my side!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

I’ve also got to publicly show my appreciation to Ralph for keeping things going while I was flappin’ my gums and wandering about. 

My other helpers, Tommy Mejia, Stan Cedarleaf, Roland Seavey, Mike & Marge Reilley, and anybody else that pitched in to help also need a round of applause!!! I know I’m missing a name or three, but believe me, I do appreciate everything you did to help get this thing going. 

Not only did JJ graciously provide the scrumptious deserts from his laboratory, but he and Stan also tag teamed the “Shad & Melonie On A Steek” photo, just so they could be here in some way. 

A special thanks goes to Rod & Jill Fearnley for the wonderful gifts they brought over from the UK. We’ll enjoy every drop and crumb!!! 

I’ve also got to thank Dennis and Martha Rayon for the outstanding efforts on the badges for the event. They really made a hit!! 

And before I forget, a very humble thanks to Chris Walas for the incredible figure of the SDRR Conductor… I feel in very special company, having my likeness crafted out of Sculpy, and given to me!!! Chris, I don’t know if I’m able to convey how much I appreciate your thoughtfulness…. 

Lastly, I want to thank all of you for taking the time and making the effort to come by the SDRR and meet old friends, make new acquaintances, and have a good time. I enjoyed meeting all of you, and hope that you had as much fun as I did!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 

We had four or five trains running most of the time, well until late in the afternoon when something went "smokey" out in the bunker where the power supplies hide. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif I was bizzy being sociable, and heard Lu yell out my name, pointing to the bunker and hollering "FIRE". Debbie says I was moving pretty quick for a fat kid... I'll open up the Elites later and see what has gone south. Yeah, yeah - batteries fix that sort of issue. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

Other than that, as far as I was aware, everything went relatively smoothly. 

Dwight sent his cab forward around a time or two, and everybody liked that part. 

I caught snippets of conversations as I was reeling about, and it seemed to me that everybody had something to talk about, opinions were flying, no fist fights, nobody fell down that I knew of, and I think everybody had a good time. At least that's what is also affirmed from the comments in some of the other related threads. 

There's so much more rolling around in my head about the day, that I just don't know how to capture it in words. Maybe later... 

If I could, I'd ask that those of you who took pictures would be so kind to forward copies to me so Debbie can use some in her scrapbooking... Thanks.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW sounds like fun, did anyone write you a check for 50K as a gift to your RR?? 
Don't we all wish.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Duncan, 
Sounds like you all had a grand ol' time! I can't begin to tell you how much we hated not being there. Thanks for hosting this shindig and thanks to all who helped pull it off. 

Steve


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
No checks, although one very generous gentleman did slip some paper into my shirt pocket while my hands were otherwise full...  

Steve/Yolanda, 
Missed you'se three also. If I had an Elvis impersonator, it could have been as good as the QM. I'll try and get your badges off to you, for you to do with as you wish.


----------

